# front end conversion



## ridingsquirtle (May 12, 2008)

i have a s13. what do u guys think? sil80 or s15 front end?

what would be cheaper ya think? and look schmexier


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i say keep the pop ups. fastbacks look better with them IMO.


or go kouki.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

S15 all the way, the front of it looks so mean... and they make direct swap kits for your car.


----------

